# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  απλο project με LED

## Alekc24

χαιρετω,
σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω ενα project.. θα βαλω 10-20 LED μεσα σε μια μολυβοθηκη, και θα την εχω επανω στο τραπεζι, ετσι ωστε να φωτιζεται το ταβανι !  :Biggrin: 
ειμαι εντελως αρχαριος σε αυτα τα θεματα.. οι γνωσεις μου φτανουν μεχρι τον νομο του ohm  :Blush: 

εχω μερικες αποριες λοιπον.. ειναι προτιμοτερο να παρω 5mm η 10mm ??
βρηκα αυτα σε καλες τιμες : 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50x-5mm-Blue-5...item1c0a492eec
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50x-10mm-Blue-...item563afb68d4

επισης, τι μετρησεις θα χρειαστει να κανω ωστε να χρησιμοποιησω τις σωστες αντιστασεις? νομιζω οτι αν ειμαι λιγο παραπανω στα volts, καιγεται το LED  :Sad: 
θα χρειαστει να χρησιμοποιησω και πυκνοτη? η ταση ειναι σταθερη απο τον μετασχηματιστη..

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## navar

τα 10mm είναι γαϊδούρια !
τα 5mm είναι τα κλασικά led που όλοι έχουμε πάρει κατα καιρούς απο τα καταστήματα ηλεκτρωνικών !
οσο περι αντιστάσεων ας το πιάσουμε απο τα βασικά... τί τροφοδοσία σκέφτεσαι να δώσεις ? μπαταρίες ? τροφοδοτικό? στα πόσα volt? έχεις κανένα μικρό τροφοδοτικό/φορτιστή που να περισσεύει ?

----------


## FILMAN

> χαιρετω,
> σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω ενα project.. θα βαλω 10-20 LED μεσα σε μια μολυβοθηκη, και θα την εχω επανω στο τραπεζι, ετσι ωστε να φωτιζεται το ταβανι ! 
> ειμαι εντελως αρχαριος σε αυτα τα θεματα.. οι γνωσεις μου φτανουν μεχρι τον νομο του ohm 
> 
> εχω μερικες αποριες λοιπον.. ειναι προτιμοτερο να παρω 5mm η 10mm ??
> 
> (Εσένα τί σε βολεύει καλύτερα; )
> 
> βρηκα αυτα σε καλες τιμες : 
> ...



 :Smile:

----------


## Alekc24

θα χρησιμοποιησω μετασχηματιστη μεταβλητης τασης (στα 3v..  το πολυμετρο λεει 5.5 οταν ειναι στα 3), η καποιον φορτιστη κινητου τηλεφωνου :p ταση στα 3volt , οποτε dc 
τα LEDs εχουν εσωτερικη αντισταση..? θα συνδεσω αρκετα μαζι παραλληλα..
τι περιορισμος ρευματος θα χρειαστει ? :s
ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Βρες τροφοδοτικά με μεγαλύτερες τάσεις, γύρω στα 18V. Δεν σε συμφέρει να τα βάλεις παράλληλα.

----------


## Alekc24

απο αποψη καταναλωσης? δεν νομιζω οτι καινε και τοσο :p
εχω εναν μετασχηματιστη που στα 12v δινει γυρω στα 17v (μαλλον τα εχει παιξει).. 
θα γινει δουλεια αν συνδεσω 5led σε σειρα ?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν τα έχει παίξει, μια χαρά είναι. Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να βάλεις 5 σε σειρά ή 4 ή 6, μέτρα πρώτα την τάση τους και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Alekc24

προς το παρον περιμενω τα led απο το ebay..
ο μετασχηματιστης γιατι δινει 16.5 volt ενω λεει 12..? και γενικα δινει σχεδον διπλασιο.. στα 3 δινει 5.5 :/
πως πρεπει να δοκιμασω τα led για να μην τα καψω? απο μεγαλη αντισταση , οσο παω κατεβαζω μεχρι να ερθει στα 3.4 που λειτουργει το led?

επισης βρηκα αυτο το σιτε, http://ledcalc.com/
λεει τιποτα η καλυτερα να το σκεφτω μονος? :p

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

----------


## Alekc24

βρηκα ενα project που και καλα γινεται φωτορυθμικο..
http://www.instructables.com/id/Musi...g-the-circuit/

λεει οτι θελει tip31c transistor..
πηρα απο το ebay το παρακατω εχθες, αλλα δεν ειδα οτι ελεγε pnp .. του εστειλα μνμ οτι το tip31 ειναι NPN και το PNP ειναι το tip32 αλλα λεει οτι η περιγραφη ειναι σωστη .. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

μαλλον θα χρειαστει να ξαναπαραγγειλω? μηπως γινεται με καποια μετατροπη να κανω αυτο που θελω ή τα led θα ειναι ανοιχτα και μολις παιζει μουσικη θα σβηνουν??

----------


## FILMAN

Έλεος ρε παιδιά, κύκλωμα το αποκαλείτε αυτό; Ούτε αντιστάσεις περιορισμού ούτε τίποτα; Έλεος! Και ναι, το ΤΙΡ31 δεν είναι ΡΝΡ, είναι ΝΡΝ.

----------


## Alekc24

μια αντισταση στο + της μπαταριας ειναι αρκετη ? θελει και στο tip αντισταση καπου?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Ο μετασχηματιστής είναι πηνία  όταν δεν έχει φορτίο επάνω του τότε το πηνίο αυτογενα τάσι από το μαγνητικό του πεδίο μέτρα με φορτίο και πες μας τι σου δείχνει

----------


## chip

Έλεος... οχι και TIP31C από το ebay.... δηλαδή έδωσες 2 λίρες (περίπους 2,5 ευρώ) για δύο τρανζίστορ που
τα βρίσκεις εύκολα και στην Ελλάδα.
http://www.elektronik.gr/eshop/index...keyword=tip31c
(στη θεσσαλονίκη είναι αυτό το κατάστημα) με 0,52 ευρώ ανά τεμάχιο (υποθέτω + ΦΠΑ)

(αν ήταν να έπαιρνες μεγάλη ποσότητα από τρανζίστορ συχνά συμφέρει αλλα για 2 τεμάχια...)

----------


## FILMAN

> μια αντισταση στο + της μπαταριας ειναι αρκετη ? θελει και στο tip αντισταση καπου?



Θέλει τουλάχιστον αντίσταση σε σειρά με τα LED και άλλη μια σε σειρά με τη βάση του τρανζίστορ, και πάλι για πολλά γέλια είναι...

----------


## Alekc24

chip εχεις δικιο.. απλα δεν μπορουσα να βρω απο το google , και δεν γνωριζα αυτο το καταστημα.. 
ευχαριστω παντως  :Smile: 
filman τι προτεινεις? :s οπως ειπα ειμαι ασχετος και δεν μπορω να κρινω αν κατι ειναι καλο η κακο :/

----------


## tasosmos

Γενικα καλο ειναι να κανεις πρωτα μια βολτα απο τα εδω μαγαζια ειδικα αφου μενεις και Θεσσαλονικη, τα περισσοτερα "συνηθισμενα" εξαρτηματα τα βρισκεις ευκολα και συνηθως δεν συμφερει η παραγγελια απο εξω για λιγα κομματια. 

Εκτος των αλλων γλυτωνεις και τον χρονο αναμονης ψωνιζοντας απο εδω. Χαζευεις και καμια σαλονικια στον δρομο...  :Tongue:

----------


## Alekc24

χαιρετω και παλι,
μου ηρθε το πακετο απο hong kong με τα λεντ, και δοκιμασα να κανω κατι απλο.. αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα !
ο μετασχηματιστης δινει 11βολτ , συνδεω 2 λεντ σε σειρα, και μετραω την ταση στα ακρα τους, και λενε 3.2 ! πως γινεται αυτο αφου ο μετασχ. δινει 11???

----------


## navar

και αυτά πως ανάβουν ????
έντονα ? αδύναμα ? τα 11ν είναι χωρίς φορτίο !
με τα λίγα που ξέρω και καταλαβαίνω αν έχει όντως 11ν και σύμφονα με αυτό το λινκ http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
υπολογίζοντας με 20ma ανα led πρέπει να βάλεις 3 σε σειρά και με μια αντίσταση (ας πειραμαστιστείς με αντίσταση απο 100Ω εως 150Ω )

edit ή και λίγο τραβηγμένα μεχρί 4 led ,με πολύ μικρή αντίσταση (5-10Ω) η και χωρίς !

----------


## Alekc24

οι μετρησεις εγιναν με φορτιο (τα 2 λεντ) , με λιγοτερα βολτ αναβουν ελαχιστα. 10mah απο καθε λεντ..
ειχα δοκιμασει και εναν αλλο συνδιασμο, 9βολτ μετασχηματιστης και 6 λεντ, τρεις σειρες απο 2λεντ συνδεμενες παραλληλα.. στα ακρα του λεντ εδινε 2.6v ! μηπως το πολυμετρο ειναι μαπα? 5ευρω εχει

----------


## antonis_x

Αυτός ο wizard μπορεί να σου φανεί χρήσιμος:
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

----------


## navar

Αντώνη σε πρόλαβα , με τον ίδιο wiz του είπα και εγώ να ψάξει  :Smile:   :Smile: 
του έχω το λινκ στο χθεσινοβραδινό ποστ !

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ας δει και το θέμα: "Υπόθεση Led"
G

----------


## antonis_x

> Αντώνη σε πρόλαβα , με τον ίδιο wiz του είπα και εγώ να ψάξει  
> του έχω το λινκ στο χθεσινοβραδινό ποστ !



 Ελεος, δύο απαντήσεις πιο πάνω ήταν! :Brick wall: 
Συγνώμη, ήταν αργά και δεν διάβασα όλο το θέμα, :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Μια χαρά είναι το πολύμετρο... Ο μετασχηματιστής λέει 11V... Άμα του βραχυκυκλώσεις τα καλώδια 11V θα βγάζει; *ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΜΕ LED ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΜΠΑΚΙΑ ΠΥΡΑΚΤΩΣΕΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ, ΕΙΝΑΙ* *ΔΙΟΔΟΙ...*

----------


## Alekc24

δηλαδη αν συνδεσω τα λεντ σε σειρα με εναν μεταστηματιστη, αρκει μια αντισταση 1ωμ και ειμαστε οκ? να κανω την κολληση??

----------


## tasosmos

1ον τα λεντακια τα τροφοδοτεις με dc κανονικα οποτε θελει και μια γεφυρα κι εναν πυκνωτη εξομαλυνσης μετα τον μετασχηματιστη, δες εδω: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...?powersupplies
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=theory?led

και το λινκ που εδωσαν παραπανω για τον υπολογισμο της αντιστασης...

----------


## Alekc24

βασικα νομιζω πως εκφραστικα λαθος..! δεν ειναι μετασχηματιστης, ειναι τροφοδοτικο (σαν φορτιστης κινητου) και ειναι απο παλιο εκτυπωτη..!
η ταση βγαινει ακριβως οσο ηθελα, 3βολτ σε καθε λεντακι, οποτε δεν χρειαζομαι αντισταση, γ'αυτο ρωτησα για 1ωμ αντιστατη.. ειναι σταθερα δεν τρεμουν καθολου..

----------


## tasosmos

3V ? τι λεντακια ειναι? Ακομα κι ακριβως να ειναι η ταση καλο ή και απαραιτητο θα λεγα ειναι να βαζεις μια μικρη αντισταση σε σειρα για περιορισμο ρευματος.

----------

